
Zuckerberg: Keep the Talent Acquisitions Coming - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/07/zuckerberg-keep-the-talent-acquisitions-coming/
======
ryanwaggoner
_The only real theme is that we haven’t bought any companies yet to get the
company. It’s always been because we have a lot of respect for the people
involved._

So basically, if you care about what your startup is trying to accomplish,
don't sell to Facebook.

~~~
tlrobinson
And from what I've heard, if you care about your investors you shouldn't
either. Supposedly some of the deals have been structured such that only the
founders get compensated. Essentially large signing bonuses.

------
robryan
Given Facebook essentially just creates a single product on a fairly unique
platform there seems to be little chance that anything would really be
directly integrated into there product.

I can see acquisitions in future that may be more centered around removing
competition such as something like foursqaure if they rendered Facebook places
relatively unused and possibly events type startups to push their events
platform more.

------
ojbyrne
Couldn't help but notice the pg-ism "but it turns out most people don’t use
friend lists"

